
David Ebersman, the Man Behind Facebook's I.P.O. Debacle - iProject
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/09/03/david-ebersman-the-man-behind-facebook%e2%80%99s-i-p-o-debacle/?ref=technology
======
marssaxman
It was only a debacle if you're a predatory investment banker. For Facebook,
it was a smashing success: they raised lots of money and gave away not so much
equity.

